# NIssan Primera T-Spec sat nav, help needed?



## eddiecav66 (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi All,

First time poster on here, I have recently purchased a Primera T-Spec, 2.0 on a 52 plate. Inside the car it has the Sat Nav capability but unfortunately had no disc for it.

I have purchased one on Ebay the code on it is E0E 314R --- 25920 EA25A -- DVM-1401E. After putting it into the car a first screen comes up and then it says disk error.

I have contacted my local Nissan Dealer and they have quoted me £280 for a disk. Is anybody aware of any place I can get one that will work in my car? or what disk I need? I have checked if there are any torrents available just to see which one I need but with no success.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Chris


----------



## mark_tyler (Aug 19, 2008)

Have the same problem here, although i have the disc.
On disc it's written Xanavi BirdView X5.0 2000. Pretty useless because it's only Deutschland in there. No other discs i have found on internet.


----------



## eddiecav66 (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks Mark, its an absolute pain, I wonder if yu can use copy disks?


----------



## eddiecav66 (Aug 19, 2008)

Still unable to find the DVD for my car, hard work TBH.


----------



## delete (Sep 15, 2008)

eddiecav66 said:


> Still unable to find the DVD for my car, hard work TBH.


I have a 2002 primera T-Spec as well. As far as I know, its gps should work with any X6.0 navigation DVDs . 

The disk should be looks like this:
pics from the ebay item 200254380335



Also you may download the DVD via
Demonoid.com - Nissan Sat Nav X6.0 2001 Xanavi Europe

Hope it helps


----------



## levancho940 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hallo, i have nissan primera 2002 2.2di and display writes: "please insert a program disc". when i do this action its starting installing but at the end it writes: "installed unsuccessfully please replace the program disc". nothing is working on centrale console, what can i do?


----------



## mrstmls (Jul 4, 2014)

*Xanavi problem*

I am having this exact same problem. How did you eventually solve it??? Many thanks


----------

